# Where to purchase eyelids for my spec-v



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

can somebody please let me know about where I can get some eyelids for my 02 Spec-V. I have looked on ebay and nopi.com but cant find them anywhere. If anyone knows where I can find them please let me know by either responding to this on here or email me at [email protected]. Hopefully someone can help me. Thanks!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they don't make any. Go out and buy some vinyl and make your own.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

as he said make your own


----------



## J2KGXE (Jul 25, 2003)

Or you can get these...

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=63036


----------

